# New Jackson kayaks came today!



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Purchased a Yak Attack Coosa and a Bigrig in yellow jacket from Columbus Kayak earlier this month. Just in time for snow :/

I'll post more pics later on...


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

Congrats zorro!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

NICE!!!! In fact, TWICE as NICE!!!


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Man that big rig dwarfs the coosa! Congrats on the new kayaks

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice!!! With the snow coming this weekend you can break them in with some Ohio bobsledding!!!


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice man! Congrats and looking forward to seeing those big rig pics!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. I went with Jackson line because I figured I was never gonna paddle all of the comparable boats and they were available from a local business. I have to admit that Bigrig seemed a lot bigger in my garage than it did in the store. I don't see me using it in hard to reach waters...unless the fiance is tagging along.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

I was at Columbus Kayak today and saw your two boats. The yellow jacket color looks really good. I also have a coosa and big rig. Both of mine are green camo. Brett is great to deal with and have very fair prices on everything. Congrad and now it time to warm up.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks deerfarmer. I was worried about the yellow jacket color if I ever had to sell it. Hopefully I have it for awhile. That green camo was second on my list!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Zorro, those things look sweet. Congrats on two new awesome yak's. Are you planning on any BKFT tournaments?


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks northern. Yeah...I hope to do all of them except the one on 6/21....I tried to reschedule the wedding but she drew the line there  I did two last year...great time and better people.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Dang!

You kayak boys don't play around at all.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Fiance? Sounds like the Big Tuna is next!


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

backlashed said:


> Fiance? Sounds like the Big Tuna is next!


She's on the Coosa. She said she didn't want to share a boat...skeered she end up out of said boat


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Super sweet!


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice boats, buddy!


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Putty said:


> Nice boats, buddy!


Thanks man....can't wait til we're out this season...gonna be fun.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Finally unwrapped the kayaks. Must say that Bigrig is BIG. I think it's going to be super stable and very functional. Spring can't come fast enough.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

I cant get this to rotate...sorry.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Another try...


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

That Big Rig is bigger than that Prius..... lol


----------



## wide opn (Feb 1, 2013)

They both look awesome! You KNOW I wanted to unwrap those at the store.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

i'm glad you didnt!


----------



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

WOW really makes me want to upgrade! That bigrig looks sweet. I need to go to Cbus just to see the real options for yaks. I was too limited at Dicks when I bought mine


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd like to apply for the Zorro's best friend fishing buddy position.. :> Awesome boats. You certainly went all in. 

Zorro, with its size it appears the big rig is more slanted toward larger bodies of water though once you get it out and on a narrower stretch (creeks/smaller rivers) I'd love to know how it performs. I'll be looking for a report once this nasty weather breaks. I'm thinking of getting a new boat for next season. For now, I'll just keep using the sit-in-yaks I own.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

DC9781 said:


> I'd like to apply for the Zorro's best friend fishing buddy position.. :> Awesome boats. You certainly went all in.
> 
> Zorro, with its size it appears the big rig is more slanted toward larger bodies of water though once you get it out and on a narrower stretch (creeks/smaller rivers) I'd love to know how it performs. I'll be looking for a report once this nasty weather breaks. I'm thinking of getting a new boat for next season. For now, I'll just keep using the sit-in-yaks I own.


Ha! I did go all in. Lol. I had a Dick's kayak last year. I gave up some other hobbies and decided to get some nice boats for this year. The coosa is for my fiance...she'll probably use it 25% of the time I go out. The other times, I'll have my choice.

I'll definitely post something after I paddle both of them. I'm guessing your assumption is correct, but I'll take the bigrig anywhere I can easily access.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey zorro! Does your woman let you use her truck to haul those boats around or does she make you use your Prius?...lol!


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Yakkin4bass said:


> Hey zorro! Does your woman let you use her truck to haul those boats around or does she make you use your Prius?...lol!


You jackwagon!  I wish I could use the prius. 45mpg vs 14mpg (on a good day).


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Yakkin4bass said:


> Hey zorro! Does your woman let you use her truck to haul those boats around or does she make you use your Prius?...lol!


You're going to fit in juuuuuust fine!!!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Zorro, if you, me, Yakkin4bass went out on a lake with our wives in "their" kayaks, it would look like a Jackson Kayak Expo event! If you put your big rig on your prius, i'll put my cuda14 on my civic. lol. But, lets be honest, the 14mpg trucks we haul them around with are just too convenient


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

All this wife and fiance' talk....let me remind you of one of kayaking's most basic facts:

There's a reason God made kayaks with just one seat.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Good point Northern. I'm not even trying to put any kayak on the Prius...i'm too weak to be lifting it over my knee...let alone my head! 

Bubba - the more she gets out, the more I get out. 

Putty - I'm not sure I like you.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Lol! I think I saw your Prius over the weekend bro! I have text you a pic of the license plate! Can't believe they got away with this one at the BMV.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> All this wife and fiance' talk....let me remind you of one of kayaking's most basic facts:
> 
> There's a reason God made kayaks with just one seat.


Yeah and then the Devil made the two seat kayaks then convinced man it was a good idea to use that yak to paddle with his woman. 
After two nasty trips man tries to sell such kayak with no luck. Scoreboard devil.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Do they make kayaks for fat people like me? Lol


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

TurtleJugger said:


> Do they make kayaks for fat people like me? Lol


That big rig is more than enough for anyone. Also the big tuna is even bigger and has a tandem option.........for our women  haha


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

That's why they call two seat kayak a divorce boat

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

"Sins" i'm regularly guilty of:
- Leaving my shoes too far from the rug at the garage door
- Not cleaning out my dishes well enough
- Leaving fishing lures, rods, and my "research" around the house

But I love my wife  and wouldnt have it any other way....well maybe a little less nagging lol

Kayaking is the one of the only reliefs I get  Keep em solo!


----------

